# New Ruger .44 Mag



## buckeroo (Aug 11, 2011)

I was over at my mom and dad's for a visit last night and would have never thought before the visit I'd be leaving with this. It is a Ruger .44 Mag Redhawk. 

I can't wait to shoot it. I am a long time rifle guy that has never owned a handgun. I may mount a scope on it and use it as my piggy-getter.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice, you'll like it. I have a Vaquero and Super Blackhawk, both in .44 mag. Ruger makes great handguns.


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 11, 2011)

My B-I-L has one just like that with a scope mounted on it. Its a blast to shoot with very manageable recoil.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice!  I have one just like it with a Leupold 2x scope on it and I love it.  I am sure you will enjoy it immensely.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 11, 2011)

What is the conservative ethical kill range for this guy assuming I spend plenty of time practicing and getting it dialed in?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 11, 2011)

I limit myself to about 50 to 75 yards.  I have no doubt that the pistol and round are capable of 100+ yard shots.  I am just not comfortable at quite that range yet.  I use 240 grain Hornady XTP's in mine.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 11, 2011)

NICE, big ole snout on that sucker!!!

I've had 3 of them and they are rock solid...

*V*


----------



## javery (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got one also,killed one deer with it so far.You'll enjoy it!Good shooting handguns!


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got the Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter 44 mag scoped with a 2x Weaver. I've taken 4 deer in the last 2 years in the 60-100 yard range shooting off a rest in my tripod stand. It's kinda like bow hunting.....once you kill your first, it gets addicting.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 13, 2011)

I went to the range this AM with a friend and shot this bad boy for the first time. I had no idea the attention this thing would get after sounding off the first time. Everyone seemed to stop and look to see what the heck I was shooting. This thing is a joy to shoot!


----------



## Dub (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the .44RemMag.  I really enjoy this round.

It is a well behaved performer.

The heft of your Ruger will make it supertame.


----------



## 348 Win (Aug 13, 2011)

The 7 1/2 inch version is what I harvested my first deer with. I bought it with Pell Grant money in college way back when. I put a 2x leupold on it and traded it out for the 4x. The 2x is much, much better in the woods. Mine is an extremely accurate revolver.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats sweet.  Think your dad has any more?  Ha ha.


----------



## BLINDMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

ruger has no equal when it comes to wheel guns


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellant choice for hogs. I use a Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package in .44 Magnum for my bear backup along with a Marlin 1895 Rifle in .450 Marlin.   If you need to figure out your optimal distance get a supply of .44 specials and spend some time at distance with old gallon milk jugs filled with water and a little food coloring. When you get the .44 specials dialed in try a few magnum loads. My Predator has a 4 5/8 ' barrel, and won't do as well at long distances as your longer tube. I'm comfortable hitting milk jugs out to 100 yards.  Magnum loads are nice backup for charging dangerous game.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds as if your Dad made a nice gift to you. My Predator described above was owned by a dear friend who was much more affluent than I. He was an oral surgeon who contracted cancer at an early age. He sold me the Predator for less than you can purchase a Super Blackhawk. I think of him everytime I clean it, carry it, or shoot it. He didn't wish for his investment to become a safe queen to someone who wouldn't enjoy it. I suspect your Dad would like to know his investment is paying dividends n the life of is son.


----------

